# 1,000# Mako Caught in Fl.



## Lukikus2 (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/06/21/miami-bankers-catch-1000-pound-shark/

Saw video of the catch on the news this AM but can't find it.

Here it is.


----------



## chadf (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow !


----------



## GAGE (Jun 22, 2011)

That was a beautiful fish,  that would still be swimming if it where I in the chair.
Congrats to the crew, and thanks for posting.


----------



## timothyroland (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinda sucks they killed it wander how old one like that could be


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Captain and Crew are Thinkin BIG TIPS , Re-Bookings , Mount Fee. ( they get half ).
Bankers are Thinkin Macho Man Bar Stories for Life. Put it in the Den on the wall.
I,d hate to Kill it also.... I,ll take a Hundred Pounder 
Always herd Mako Steaks taste just like Swordfish Steaks.
Lot,s of Grillin there!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 22, 2011)

Mako shark is outstanding table fare. Forty years ago, I fished with my Grandad and Uncle off the California coast many days. We caught and kept a lot of Blue Sharks and Makos. No such thing as catch and release on that boat.

Nowadays, I would probably vote to release the fish.........


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 22, 2011)

Yaaaaay.....they killed a miracle of nature. Wooohoooo.


----------



## declemen (Jun 22, 2011)

No different than killing a big buck or an old wise Gobbler that you been after for years, I know that the fish wont be there anymore to catch, I dont think it is sad,it is definitely a trophy, to each his own, wether it be a spike or ten point, a 40 pound shark or a 1000 pound shark.I dont blame them for keepin it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2011)

Would have been a good one next year...


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 22, 2011)

I always though mako's were more of a colder water shark like in the New England area as opposed to the warmer Florida waters.

Course they could have been out fishing on the dark side.

Sad to see a big breeding specimen like that get harvested. Sharks that big are the future for our next generation of folks who fish.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!! .... who's to say it didn't just open the door for 3 younger sharks, who are more prolific breeders with good genes, to step in and fill his role????  If you are going to harvest a trophy then I understand that.  If you are just randomly killing anything that comes near you and wasting it,  well that I have a big problem with.  If I see a turkey with a 12" beard and 1 3/4" spurs I promise I won't be thinking about the gene pool!!!!


----------



## mike1225 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have seen that boat flying at least 36 sailfish flags upside down. That means they turned them loose. They fish sailfish tournaments all the time. They were fishing a dolphin tournament when they caught this shark. 1006 pounds. The people fishing were from the bank that was sponsor of the tournament. They were fishing on this boat with Louie the Captain who is one of the best in the country. Google  Wound Up Fishing & check out the gallery of tournaments. I'm not sure but I think this shark would be like a 180-200" typical whitetail. He would also eat your kids,grandkids & yo mama if he had the chance.


----------



## mike1225 (Jun 22, 2011)

16 miles off Miami.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 22, 2011)

mike1225 said:


> 16 miles off Miami.



Wow.....that is unreal.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2011)

mike1225 said:


> I have seen that boat flying at least 36 sailfish flags upside down. That means they turned them loose. They fish sailfish tournaments all the time. They were fishing a dolphin tournament when they caught this shark. 1006 pounds. The people fishing were from the bank that was sponsor of the tournament. They were fishing on this boat with Louie the Captain who is one of the best in the country. Google  Wound Up Fishing & check out the gallery of tournaments. I'm not sure but I think this shark would be like a 180-200" typical whitetail. He would also eat your kids,grandkids & yo mama if he had the chance.



Just think about it... with more of them swimming around out there, how many less Haitians and Cubans would be in Fla.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 22, 2011)

That's just awesome. Some good eats right there. Congrats to the crew that is a heck of an eating maching right there.


----------



## roperdoc (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like the beginnings of quality shark management!


----------



## timothyroland (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't blame them for killing it that's one heck of s trophy buy sharks that big are usually very old ad far ad comparing them to deer for the right price you can kill about as big of one as you want it just might come out of a pin and the average life cycle for a wild deer is what 8 or 9 nine years that shark could be 30 or 40 years old but a trophy congrats to the men who caught it


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 23, 2011)

I grew up in the keys, and use to lobster out of Elliott key.  We always cut them open to see what was inside...It would blow your mind, I found a license plate one time..Mako's and Hammers have a bad temper.  But the Mako is quite good at arial


----------



## AAADawg (Jun 23, 2011)

"I grew up in the keys, and use to lobster out of Elliott key. We always cut them open to see what was inside...It would blow your mind, I found a license plate one time..Mako's and Hammers have a bad temper. But the Mako is quite good at arial "

That is no lie!!! I caught one Tuesday evening that was a little under 6 feet long and that thing was like a Sail!! I had no idea that any shark species would take to the air like that but this Mako did!!! I lost count at 7 jumps completely out of the water and I can't begin to guesstimate how many times it rolled on the surface. Best shark fight I have ever experienced. It has been my experience that sharks are a lot like big catfish....pretty exciting for the first few minutes and then a slugfest to see who had the most stamina. Not this thing. It wore itself out trying to make like a bird.....I enjoyed it so much I will target the things in the future. Someone told me that they catch them occasionally here while trolling for sport fish???


----------

